# TML - Timah Resources



## System (31 July 2015)

Timah Resources has entered into a binding Share Sale Agreement with Cash Nexus (M) Sdn. Bhd. to acquire all the issued shares of Mistral Engineering Sdn. Bhd. Mistral is principally engaged in the business of renewable energy generation.

In conjunction with the acquisition of Mistral, Timah Resources intends to apply for admission to the official list of ASX.

It is anticipated that TML will list on the ASX during August 2015.

http://www.timahresources.com.au


----------

